# Company thinks I have committed fraud



## shelleyv (Aug 13, 2009)

I was recently ambushed by my boss and the HR manager regarding some "irregularities" with my company credit card. Since having the card I have never been told I may not use it for personal expenses, and for a year and six months now, I have used it from time to time (not big amounts) and have put through my personal expenses as a deduction off my salary. Recently they found two slips which were for lunches I bought for my boss, as well as myself, because I was offered it. I am often offered to buy myself lunch and never do, but on these two ocassions, I did because in the one instances my boss said he "owed me lunch" and on another instance I was offered to get some. Problem is I didnt write on the recon that I had also bought myself lunch and now they are seeing it as fraud. They sent me on a lie detector test to prove my intension and the results have come back neither here nor there. I have never stolen anything in my life and have always put through my other personal expenses on a monthly basis, and therefore it would be silly for me to tried and hide these. So now my boss has doubt in his mind and has offered me voluntary retrenchment. I want to know if anyone out there has been for a lie detector and how accurate they are? Also, can they use this test to get rid of me? I have never given them any reason to suspect me of fraud or stealing and I have been working here for nearly two years with no warnings or disciplinaries. This whole thing has devastated me because I am not a thief and I have no way of proving that my intension has never been to put through personal expenses on the card. Any advise please!


----------

